# Al-Zarqawi Can't Shoot



## TMM (4 May 2006)

I didn't see this posted yet and thought some of you could use a bit of a giggle, even though it is a serious matter.

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=83654578-ee66-45ff-9938-1b4b131b9e0e&f=06/64&fg=copy


----------



## blacktriangle (4 May 2006)

Expect a tape with him blaming it on his american type weapons.  :crybaby:


----------



## Centurian1985 (5 May 2006)

Very few people realize that the big Z was never a member of a military force prior to leading the group in Iraq, and has no background or training in terrorism weapons - hes a thug from the streets of Jordan who managed to get control of a gang in Iraq, and got talent-spotted by the AQ after he managed to avoid getting killed or captured for a few months.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 May 2006)

S.Smith said:
			
		

> Expect a tape with him blaming it on his american type weapons.  :crybaby:



Interesting considering that American weapons were the only ones I saw whilst watching the video.


----------



## Britney Spears (5 May 2006)

I don't know Arabic, but if he's also doing sloppy, half-assed drill and wearing a crumpled uniform with strings hanging out everywhere, that means he's just been promoted to Major.


----------



## scm77 (5 May 2006)

Check out this one.
http://www.mnf-iraq.com/Press_briefings/May/AMZ%20firing%20M249%20SAW2.mpg
(right click save as)

After he's done firing that big long burst, one of the other guys grabs the SAW by the hot barrel.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 May 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Check out this one.
> http://www.mnf-iraq.com/Press_briefings/May/AMZ%20firing%20M249%20SAW2.mpg
> (right click save as)
> 
> After he's done firing that big long burst, one of the other guys grabs the SAW by the hot barrel.



Didn't see that.  It looked like he took it by the carry handle.  
That skinny tool that takes the gun after, though, must be the Al-Qaeda Mr. Smithers.  Pretty sad "Allah Akbar" after the gun firing.


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Didn't see that.  It looked like he took it by the carry handle.
> That skinny tool that takes the gun after, though, must be the Al-Qaeda Mr. Smithers.  Pretty sad "Allah Akbar" after the gun firing.



LMAO!

Its right at the End of the vid Zip!

oh man..... Priceless.....


----------



## scm77 (5 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Didn't see that.  It looked like he took it by the carry handle.
> That skinny tool that takes the gun after, though, must be the Al-Qaeda Mr. Smithers.  Pretty sad "Allah Akbar" after the gun firing.


Keep watching . 

Zarqawi hands it to the guy in black, then he hands it to another guy who grabs it by the barrel.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 May 2006)

Still don't see it.  Maybe I'm thick.  Nice to see one of them looking like a tool on TV, though.  Watch Zak's finger during the stoppage.  He just mindlessly pulls at the trigger.  These clowns are lucky they have one thing down pat--running away.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 May 2006)

His M249 skills may be lacking, and sadly there is no wonder where he got the M249 from.

Also he can 'master' the crude slitting the throat of a blindfolded man with a hunting knife. The hostage even had his hands tied behind his back. Thats alone is just plain sick!

To do that, your first qualification in life is being a gutless coward, and the sooner this stain on society is shot and KILLED, the better, lets just hope he is using an M249 at the time. It will make it easier for the hunters going after "the weak and cowardly" hunted.

Just remember the quality of this bottom feeder, and what/who we are dealing with here, and never under-estimate the intelligence of your enemy!

Regards,

Wes


----------



## joaquim (5 May 2006)

What do you guys think?



> Maj. Gen. Rick Lynch, spokesman for the US command, mocked Al Zarqawi as the previously unseen footage showed a smiling Al Qaeda leader first firing single shots from a US-made M-249 light machine gun. A frown creeps across Al Zarqawi’s face as the weapon jams. He looks at it, confused, then summons another fighter.
> “It’s supposed to be automatic fire. He’s shooting single shots,” Lynch said. “Something is wrong with his machine gun. He looks down, can’t figure out, calls his friend to come unblock the stoppage and get the weapon firing again.”
> By contrast, the edited version which the militants posted on the Web showed what happened only after the fighter fixed the weapon - a fierce-looking Al Zarqawi confidently blasting away with bursts of automatic gunfire.
> His fellow fighters and associates appear similarly inept in the newly released footage. One reaches out to grab a just-fired weapon by the barrel, apparently unaware that it would burn his hand. The camera quickly pans to the ground and then away.
> “His close associates around him ... do things like grab the hot barrel of the machine gun and burn themselves,” Lynch said. “Makes you wonder” about their military skills.



Joaquim, a concerned civvie

Article in Khaleej Times, a Dubai newspaper: http://www.khaleejtimes.com/DisplayArticle.asp?xfile=data/focusoniraq/2006/May/focusoniraq_May18.xml&section=focusoniraq Khaleej Times
Video of press conf on ABC News :  http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=1922578


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2006)

I saw the video.  I'm sure it will raise the moral of the Amercian troops.


----------



## geo (5 May 2006)

considering that AQ in Iraq works more with IEDs than with actual gunfire..... not sure what it matters.


----------



## TMM (5 May 2006)

I beat you to the punch, luv!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42931.0.html

Time to merge the two threads?


----------



## joaquim (5 May 2006)

Go ahead and merge. Sorry, my mistake. For my defense, I searched "zarqawi" in the forums before posting and did not find yours. 
Joaquim, a civvie. 



			
				TMM said:
			
		

> I beat you to the punch, luv!
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42931.0.html
> 
> Time to merge the two threads?


----------



## Korus (10 May 2006)

I really like the "American tennis shoes that you can not see"  ;D


----------

